# Clydes on *Look 595 Ultra



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm looking to get some big riders opinions on the 595 ultra. I haven't had the opportunity to test ride one or even see one built up. I'm 6'2" , 195lbs currently riding a Lemond Zurich. I'm tall with a long torso and with the Lemond's 61cm top tube & 13cm stem i'm pretty stretched out. The 595's T.T. is 59cm (on a 59cm Bike) 
Just wonderin' if any riders feel "bunched up on the look. What stem/bar combination are taller riders using on the 595?
Thanks


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

I've owned several Lemonds, all 61 cm. I got a XXL 595 Ultra and was concerned about it being big enough. The people that told me they size up big were correct. I swapped out my 12 cm stem for a 13 on the Look and felt pretty dialed. It's a great bike. I'm 6'3", 215. Hope that helps.


----------



## bigtino (Nov 5, 2004)

I suggest going to www.wrenchscience.com and using their fit system. It is very thorough. I used it to double check my current fit and it was very accurate. Since they carry Look you will probably be able to speak with some one who knows what the 595 offers a larger rider. Good Luck.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

bigtino said:


> I suggest going to www.wrenchscience.com and using their fit system. It is very thorough. I used it to double check my current fit and it was very accurate. Since they carry Look you will probably be able to speak with some one who knows what the 595 offers a larger rider. Good Luck.


You know, if you're going to promote the company you work for, you ought to at least openly let everyone know you work for said company as opposed to leaving a post that leaves the impression that you're not affiliated with said company.

It is refreshing to see you start right off with spam, though.


----------



## bigtino (Nov 5, 2004)

I appologize to you Forrest and to all loyal members of Road Bike Review. I truly do appreciate the opportunity to be a part of this online road cycling community and will do my best to add to it the knowledge I have and learn from it as I have done every time I've logged on. 
I do work for Wrench Science and I do want to suggest our Fit System as great tool that is at your disposal 24/7 and absolutely free to use. It will help you to see what combination TT and stem will best suit your god given reach. 

Can you all forgive me for my spam flavored SINS?


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm 6'2", pretty standard trunk size, long legs and am riding the XL with a 115 stem. I have the Ultra, which might be overkill for a guy at my weight (~160lbs during racing season) and no complaints. Plenty stiff enough and hey, if it is stiff enough for Thor, it will certainly be stiff enough for you,


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not too keen on using fit calculators as they do not take into account one's riding style some like to be stretched out and others more upright so I wouldn't base a fit decision on that alone. I have ordered a 59, 595 and like you I have a longish torso and at 210 and 6'4 are not too far off your dimensions but I will only get to ride the Look in April so can't comment on that side of things but my current look which is the older 241 has similar geometry and feel fine on that. Don't forget you do have some adjustment on stem angle too as a 80 deg one is longer than a 84 and of course the saddle, for example you are sitting 2cm further forward on a fizik arione than a selle flite due to placement of the wide section (sit bone location) so if you pay attention to details you will be able to make yourself more stretched out.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

*Thanks*

Excellent info. Many thanks y'all. I'm lookin' at getting one buit up in April.


----------

